# How do I treat ick & fin rot in tank with bettas & mystery snails



## Faitgrace (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a 5 gallon tank that just finished it's nitrogen cycle about a week ago. Because I didn't know any better, I added my betta, plant & snails just after I got the tank. The betta had been living in a vase before I got him & I'm fairly certain he had fin rot from that. A week or so into the nitrogen cycle I noticed his eyes had cloudy spots. I assumed this was his fin rot getting worse because of the stress of the nitrogen cycle. Once my tank finished it's cycle I hoped I'd see him starting to get better, but I didn't see any change. The last few days I've noticed tiny squirming white things 2-3 at a time) in the water. I've even seen my fish eat them :{. After doing some reading I'm guessing these are ick in their free-floating stage & recalled that my fish does occasionally do that stressed wiggle swim that is supposedly a symptom of parasite infection. I hadn't noticed any white dots on his body though. And today I noticed his fin rot seems to be getting worse.

So, I assume I'm dealing with both ick & fin rot. With all the conflicting treatment info I've seen I'm very confused. 

What's the best way to treat him that won't kill the snails or screw up the bio filter?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and sorry your Betta is not well......

Need some more information....

In the 5gal-is it filtered, any live plants and to understand....you cycled with the Betta or was he in the vase while you cycled....how long has the 5gal tank been set up and what are the water pram numbers for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH.....how many days has he been in the 5gal tank-how much and how often have you been doing water changes since you added him to the 5gal, water temp, type of additives used, tank mates, appetite....

If he was in the vase while you cycled-how much and how often did you make water changes, water temp, additives used, live plants....etc......

The white squirmy things are most likely plannaira and harmless...you usually can't see Ich in the tank.....

Stress wiggle...what do you mean by this.....

A pic would really help.....


----------



## Faitgrace (Jul 17, 2011)

*More info*

It's a filtered tank: mechanical, chemical, & bio filter (it's one of these: http://www.petco.com/product/12788/Marineland-Eclipse-Hex-5-Fully-Integrated-Aquarium-Kit.aspx)

I put the tank together just over a month or so ago. I put the gravel, 3 snails, bridge, & 1 java fern in the same day & put my betta in the next day.

The nitrogen cycle finished just over a week ago. My ammonia & nitrite levels have been nil since then. My nitrate levels are also very low (around 20 according to the test strip) - presumably because of the fern. I've only started seeing real algae growth this past week.

I was doing water changes (20%+) every day or so during the nitrogen cycle but hadn't done once since it ended (just over a week ago) till just now.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Can you post a pic....and/or describe the fin damage....and his appetite is good...what kind of additives are you using.....if any....


----------



## Faitgrace (Jul 17, 2011)

His appetite seems just fine. & he stays pretty active. 

The only additive I'm adding is the dechlorinator I add in new water. 

I feed him betta pellets most days & on the weekends I'll switch & give him freeze dried brine shrimp or freeze dried blood worms. He loves those so much that he usually turns his nose up when I switch back to pellets...until he realizes that's all he's getting :}. Every now & again I skip a day of feeding (I read you're supposed to do that...). 

Here are a few pics:
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../AAAAAAAAAMw/OWVNV9-U0ek/s720/photo%25201.JPG

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...KZGf-Crg/s720/photo%25202%2520%25282%2529.JPG

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...mG8ZwzCY/s720/photo%25201%2520%25282%2529.JPG

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-.../AAAAAAAAAM8/pxlCkGHmk4c/s720/photo%25203.JPG

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../AAAAAAAAANA/H-8_f-EFWf4/s720/photo%25202.JPG


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Sometimes small critters can develop in a tank. Planaria or other tiny creatures. Some are no trouble, some can be. And some are very yummy to the other fish. Sorry I can't really offer more advice on the squiggly things.
After double checking the pictures, it looks like he might have chewed on his tail. Do the ends look rather feathery?


----------



## Faitgrace (Jul 17, 2011)

Here's a clearer picture of his fins from about a week ago: 
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...Y/hyvgAq2kFqg/s512/photo%2520%252827%2529.JPG

Now the longest bit of the tip of his tail has just the spines protruding :{


----------



## Faitgrace (Jul 17, 2011)

Also, the wrigly little white things are probably about 1/8 in in length. I vacuumed the gravel when I changed the water today & afterwards noticed about a dozen of the things floating around.


----------



## Faitgrace (Jul 17, 2011)

Silverfang, since I haven't seen any white spots on my fish, planaria might just be what I'm seeing (or nematodes). Phew...sounds like I just need to do a better job cleaning my gravel/keep right on top of my cleanings & water changes. & it sounds like its ok if Indigo eats the planaria...which is good since he seems to like them. 

So hopefully there's just the fin rot issue. Should I isolate my betta & treat him with tetracycline? Or should I try a week of daily partial water changes + gravel vacuuming? Or something else?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

That's good news, planaria are harmless little buggers.

For starters just increase your water changes. That might be all you need. If you don't see new regrowth (clear tips) or if it gets worse after a week or so of increased water changes then you can QT him and use 1tsp/gal Aquarium Salt and daily 100% water changes for up to 10 days. You only need medications if the fin rot is aggressive or stubborn. Most bettas recover with some TLC and salt. You can also add Stress Coat or Kordon's Fish Protector to help fin repair. Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Faitgrace (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## Faitgrace (Jul 17, 2011)

Hooray!! Where he just had 3 spines extending from the tip of his tail is now all filled in & I see clear growth along his bottom & tail fin.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

That's great news! I'm glad he is filling in


----------

